# FreeBSD 12 hangs no errors?



## Ofloo (Aug 10, 2019)

Custom compiled kernel hangs on 


```
---<<BOOT>>---ridgestp.ko size 0x75d8 at 0x2679000                              |
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.                                    syms=[0x8+0x17aa08\
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994        
  |_|   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.       
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.                `   
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p9 r350670 OFL amd64***    s` `.....---.......--.```   -/  
FreeBSD cla_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)  .--`         /y:`      +.  
VT(vga): resolution 640x480er]             *     yo`:.            :o      `+-   
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1265L v3 @ 2.50GHz (2500.07-MHz K8-class CPU)o/    
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306c3  Family=0x6  Model=0x3c  Stepping=3/sy+:.   
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>     *    `:                          :`  
  Features2=0x7ffafbff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND> [2
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>                    -.   
  AMD Features2=0x21<LAHF,ABM>             *      --                      -.    
  Structured Extended Features=0x27ab<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>             *         .--             `--.       
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID*******            .---.....----.          
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics any other key to stop          
real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB) to boot or any other key to stop          
avail memory = 33329840128 (31785 MB)                                          
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <SUPERM SMCI--MB>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 2 5 4 7 6 3
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1250032816 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112ca00, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
kbd1 at kbdmux0
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-XTS,AES-GCM,AES-ICM> on motherboard
acpi0: <SUPERM SMCI--MB> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
nvme0: <Generic NVMe Device> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xf7710000-0xf7713fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
mpr0: <Avago Technologies (LSI) SAS3008> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xf7540000-0xf754ffff,0xf7500000-0xf753ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
mpr0: Firmware: 16.00.01.00, Driver: 18.03.00.00-fbsd
mpr0: IOCCapabilities: 7a85c<ScsiTaskFull,DiagTrace,SnapBuf,EEDP,TransRetry,EventReplay,MSIXIndex,HostDisc,FastPath,RDPQArray>
xhci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7820000-0xf782ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> port 0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xf7800000-0xf781ffff,0xf7835000-0xf7835fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: attach_pre capping queues at 1
em0: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
em0: msix_init qsets capped at 1
em0: Unable to map MSIX table 
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: allocated for 1 tx_queues
em0: allocated for 1 rx_queues
em0: Ethernet address: 00:25:90:47:54:df
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
ehci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xf7834000-0xf78343ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci3
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc07f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xf7000000-0xf701ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci4
vgapci0: Boot video device
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xb000-0xb01f mem 0xf7600000-0xf767ffff,0xf7680000-0xf7683fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci5
igb0: attach_pre capping queues at 4
igb0: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
igb0: msix_init qsets capped at 4
igb0: pxm cpus: 4 queue msgs: 4 admincnt: 1
igb0: using 4 rx queues 4 tx queues 
igb0: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
igb0: allocated for 4 tx_queues
igb0: allocated for 4 rx_queues
igb0: Ethernet address: 00:25:90:47:54:de
igb0: netmap queues/slots: TX 4/1024, RX 4/1024
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> mem 0xf7300000-0xf737ffff,0xf738c000-0xf738ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci6
igb1: attach_pre capping queues at 8
igb1: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
igb1: msix_init qsets capped at 8
igb1: pxm cpus: 4 queue msgs: 9 admincnt: 1
igb1: using 4 rx queues 4 tx queues 
igb1: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
igb1: allocated for 4 tx_queues
igb1: allocated for 4 rx_queues
igb1: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:c2:9b:b4
igb1: netmap queues/slots: TX 4/1024, RX 4/1024
igb2: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> mem 0xf7200000-0xf727ffff,0xf7388000-0xf738bfff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci6
igb2: attach_pre capping queues at 8
igb2: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
igb2: msix_init qsets capped at 8
igb2: pxm cpus: 4 queue msgs: 9 admincnt: 1
igb2: using 4 rx queues 4 tx queues 
igb2: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
igb2: allocated for 4 tx_queues
igb2: allocated for 4 rx_queues
igb2: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:c2:9b:b5
igb2: netmap queues/slots: TX 4/1024, RX 4/1024
igb3: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> mem 0xf7180000-0xf71fffff,0xf7384000-0xf7387fff irq 18 at device 0.2 on pci6
igb3: attach_pre capping queues at 8
igb3: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
igb3: msix_init qsets capped at 8
igb3: pxm cpus: 4 queue msgs: 9 admincnt: 1
igb3: using 4 rx queues 4 tx queues 
igb3: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
igb3: allocated for 4 tx_queues
igb3: allocated for 4 rx_queues
igb3: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:c2:9b:b6
igb3: netmap queues/slots: TX 4/1024, RX 4/1024
igb4: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> mem 0xf7100000-0xf717ffff,0xf7380000-0xf7383fff irq 19 at device 0.3 on pci6
igb4: attach_pre capping queues at 8
igb4: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
igb4: msix_init qsets capped at 8
igb4: pxm cpus: 4 queue msgs: 9 admincnt: 1
igb4: using 4 rx queues 4 tx queues 
igb4: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
igb4: allocated for 4 tx_queues
igb4: allocated for 4 rx_queues
igb4: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:c2:9b:b7
igb4: netmap queues/slots: TX 4/1024, RX 4/1024
ehci1: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xf7833000-0xf78333ff irq 22 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Lynx Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf070-0xf077,0xf060-0xf063,0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf000-0xf01f mem 0xf7832000-0xf78327ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
ichsmb0: <Intel Lynx Point SMBus controller> port 0x580-0x59f mem 0xf7831000-0xf78310ff irq 18 at device 31.3 on pci0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on ichsmb0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: console (115200,n,8,1)
ipmi0: <IPMI System Interface> port 0xca2,0xca3 on acpi0
ipmi0: KCS mode found at io 0xca2 on acpi
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xd2000-0xd2fff,0xd3000-0xd3fff,0xd4000-0xd4fff,0xd5000-0xd5fff,0xd6000-0xd6fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat loadable, default to accept, logging disabled
DUMMYNET 0xfffff8000408b740 with IPv6 initialized (100409)
load_dn_sched dn_sched FIFO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_CODEL loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_PIE loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched PRIO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched QFQ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched RR loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched WF2Q+ loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm PIE loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm CODEL loaded
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
nvd0: <Samsung SSD 950 PRO 256GB> NVMe namespace
nvd0: 244198MB (500118192 512 byte sectors)
mpr0: Found device <881<SataDev,Direct>,End Device> <6.0Gbps> handle<0x0009> enclosureHandle<0x0001> slot 0
mpr0: At enclosure level 0 and connector name (    )
ipmi0: IPMI device rev. 1, firmware rev. 3.27, version 2.0, device support mask 0xbf
mpr0: Found device <881<SataDev,Direct>,End Device> <6.0Gbps> handle<0x000a> enclosureHandle<0x0001> slot 1
mpr0: At enclosure level 0 and connector name (    )
ipmi0: Number of channels 2
ipmi0: Attached watchdog
mpr0: Found device <881<SataDev,Direct>,End Device> <6.0Gbps> handle<0x000c> enclosureHandle<0x0001> slot 2
mpr0: At enclosure level 0 and connector name (    )
ipmi0: Establishing power cycle handler
mpr0: Found device <881<SataDev,Direct>,End Device> <6.0Gbps> handle<0x000b> enclosureHandle<0x0001> slot 3
mpr0: At enclosure level 0 and connector name (    )
mpr0: Found device <881<SataDev,Direct>,End Device> <6.0Gbps> handle<0x000e> enclosureHandle<0x0001> slot 4
mpr0: At enclosure level 0 and connector name (    )
mpr0: Found device <881<SataDev,Direct>,End Device> <6.0Gbps> handle<0x000d> enclosureHandle<0x0001> slot 5
mpr0: At enclosure level 0 and connector name (    )
mpr0: Found device <881<SataDev,Direct>,End Device> <6.0Gbps> handle<0x000f> enclosureHandle<0x0001> slot 6
mpr0: At enclosure level 0 and connector name (    )
mpr0: Found device <881<SataDev,Direct>,End Device> <6.0Gbps> handle<0x0010> enclosureHandle<0x0001> slot 7
mpr0: At enclosure level 0 and connector name (    )
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250GB MAT01B6Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number S33SNB0H912392Y
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250GB MAT01B6Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number S33SNB0H912272T
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada1: quirks=0x1<4K>
da1 at mpr0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
da1: <ATA WDC WD40EFRX-68W 0A82> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da1: Serial Number WD-WCC4E5NFL1Y4
da1: 600.000MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing enabled
da1: 3815447MB (7814037168 512 byte sectors)
da1: quirks=0x8<4K>
da0 at mpr0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <ATA WDC WD40EFRX-68W 0A80> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number WD-WCC4E1512301
da0: 600.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 3815447MB (7814037168 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x8<4K>
da3 at mpr0 bus 0 scbus0 target 3 lun 0
da3: <ATA ST10000NE0004-1Z EN01> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da3: Serial Number ZA20X8PF
da3: 600.000MB/s transfers
da3: Command Queueing enabled
da3: 9537536MB (19532873728 512 byte sectors)
da4 at mpr0 bus 0 scbus0 target 4 lun 0
da4: <ATA WDC WD40EFRX-68W 0A80> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da4: Serial Number WD-WCC4E1534138
da4: 600.000MB/s transfers
da4: Command Queueing enabled
da4: 3815447MB (7814037168 512 byte sectors)
da4: quirks=0x8<4K>
da7 at mpr0 bus 0 scbus0 target 7 lun 0
da7: <ATA ST10000VN0004-1Z SC60> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da7: Serial Number ZA21DYCM
da7: 600.000MB/s transfers
da7: Command Queueing enabled
da7: 9537536MB (19532873728 512 byte sectors)
da5 at mpr0 bus 0 scbus0 target 5 lun 0
da5: <ATA WDC WD30EZRX-00M 0A80> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da5: Serial Number WD-WCAWZ2455907
da5: 600.000MB/s transfers
da5: Command Queueing enabled
da5: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors)
da5: quirks=0x8<4K>
da6 at mpr0 bus 0 scbus0 target 6 lun 0
da6: <ATA ST10000VN0004-1Z SC60> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da6: Serial Number ZA21FR7C
da6: 600.000MB/s transfers
da6: Command Queueing enabled
da6: 9537536MB (19532873728 512 byte sectors)
da2 at mpr0 bus 0 scbus0 target 2 lun 0
da2: <ATA ST10000VN0004-1Z SC60> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da2: Serial Number ZA21Q5YH
da2: 600.000MB/s transfers
da2: Command Queueing enabled
da2: 9537536MB (19532873728 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 17 ports with 17 removable, self powered
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000> at usbus2
uhub3 on uhub2
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus2
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8008> at usbus1
uhub4 on uhub1
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8008, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x13fe USB DISK 2.0> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <vendor 0x13fe USB DISK 2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0xc100
umass0:8:0: Attached to scbus8
da8 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
da8: < USB DISK 2.0 PMAP> Removable Direct Access SPC-2 SCSI device
da8: Serial Number 070D2C42C2C53702
da8: 40.000MB/s transfers
da8: 14786MB (30283008 512 byte sectors)
da8: quirks=0x3<NO_SYNC_CACHE,NO_6_BYTE>
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x7000> at usbus0
uhub5 on uhub0
uhub5: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x7000, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub5: 4 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub5
ukbd0: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
Setting hostuuid: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-0025904754de.
Setting hostid: 0x274f719d.
```


----------

